# Dämpfermasse Range



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2012)

_"Darum wollte ich fragen, ob dieser Dämpfer in mein Range 3 passt. Bin sehr unsicher wenn ich etwas kaufen muss was sehr teuer ist."_

Dies wurden wir eben per _Private Nachricht_ gefragt. Stellt doch solche Fragen bitte hier im Forum, damit alle 
von der Beantwortung profitieren können.

Also, hier sind die Dämpfer-Masse für das Range:

Dämpfereinbaulänge: 8.5"/216.0 mm
Dämpferhub: 2.5"/63.5 mm
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Wippe: 41.5 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Rahmen: 24.2 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## iTz_MaTriX (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Daten.

Ich hab meinen Dämpfer jetzt mal ausgebaut und mir alles genau angeguckt und soweit ich das sehen kann muss ich beim kauf doch nur auf die Einbauhöhe,den Hub und auf die Größe der Schrauben achten die in die  Beiden Metallstäbe gehen. 
Ich kann irgendwie nichts mit den Größen der Buchsen anfange, muss ich da überhaupt drauf achten?


Gruß, Timon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Timon

Einbaulänge muss stimmen, damit du die Geometrie nicht veränderst.

Hub muss stimmen, damit du den ganzen Federweg ausnützen kannst bzw.
bei zuviel Hub nicht plötzlich das Hinterrad am Sattelrohr anschlägt.

Die Buchsen müssen exakt stimmen, da der Dämpfer nur so spielfrei 
im Rahmen eingebaut werden kann. Das ist aber kein Problem, da du diese Masse 
eh bei der Bestellung eines Dämpfers angeben musst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## iTz_MaTriX (16. Februar 2012)

Ok jetzt weiß ich ganz genau auf was man beim Kauf achten muss vielen dank


----------

